# Relieve pain in the bottom of my feet



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've been riding for 6 years already and every year i have the same issue, after 1-2 days of riding my feet start to hurt like hell :crying:
I feel like i'm doing something wrong with my riding and put too much pressure on the feet.
Any idea or tips on what can i do to make it happen less severely? :frown:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Are your boots too large? Maybe try canted foot beds, I get a lot less foot fatigue with them and they're easier on some peoples knees.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2 things to start with:

1. make sure your boots fit properly (need new ones? I do)

2. regardless of #1 , spend a minimum $40 on some aftermarket insoles (I like the Remind Medic for this). This thicker insole actually allowed me to fit more comfortably into a tight performance boot by giving my flat feet more arch support they've had in years. Many people spend upwards of $200 for custom orthotics, sometimes insurance even can offset the cost.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Simon Birch said:


> Are your boots too large? Maybe try canted foot beds, I get a lot less foot fatigue with them and they're easier on some peoples knees.


No, the boots are exactly the size, my toe just slightly hits the front side of the boot when i'm leaning in...
Canted foot beds are binding specific or u can set them to any binding?


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> 2 things to start with:
> 
> 1. make sure your boots fit properly (need new ones? I do)
> 
> 2. regardless of [URL=http://www.snowboardingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] , spend a minimum $40 on some aftermarket insoles (I like the Remind Medic for this). This thicker insole actually allowed me to fit more comfortably into a tight performance boot by giving my flat feet more arch support they've had in years. Many people spend upwards of $200 for custom orthotics, sometimes insurance even can offset the cost.


1. As i answered to #1 , they fit well...
2. The problem is that the boots fit exactly, not sure there is any extra space for insoles.

P.S: I do have a flat foot condition, so if i could fit the insoles it might help.
Are there any boots that are more suitable for flat foot riders?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Trust the forum, there will be room with aftermarket insoles. 

I just set up my new boots (still wearing them as I type this to help them form to my feet). 

They were tight. Like, they hurt my toenails tight. After measuring and cutting my new insoles and sliding them in they already feel rideable. After a day or so I'm sure they will be perfect. 

Give it a shot. And when you see what your stock insoles are made out of you'll know exactly why aftermarket's are way better. I use Superfeet in one pair of boots and I forget the name of these new ones I just put in, but they had great shape and support. Put your feet in them in the shop before you buy them to make sure they aren't too wide or narrow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Superfeet will have an insole for your flatness. Do yourself a favor and start there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fr0z1k said:


> 1. As i answered to #1 , they fit well...
> 2. The problem is that the boots fit exactly, not sure there is any extra space for insoles.
> 
> P.S: I do have a flat foot condition, so if i could fit the insoles it might help.
> Are there any boots that are more suitable for flat foot riders?


Actually we require as much if not more support for our flat feet. The arch support on the ones I use pulls the middle of my foot up enough into a proper shape such that even with a larger than stock volume insole, my foot actually fits better in the boot.

I haven't tried that many different insoles, the Medics were gamechangers for me.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Superfeet will have an insole for your flatness. Do yourself a favor and start there.


Luckily there is one shop that sells Superfeet insoles in my country, hopefully i'll get the time before my upcoming trip to go there.
Any other companies that worth mentioning?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Superfeet will have an insole for your flatness. Do yourself a favor and start there.


This.

I find Superfeet insoles have a pretty mellow but supportive arch. Also, they come in 3 'volumes'. Green is high vol, Blue is med and Carbon is low volume. 

Bring your boots to a shop and try a few.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

fr0z1k said:


> Luckily there is one shop that sells Superfeet insoles in my country, hopefully i'll get the time before my upcoming trip to go there.
> Any other companies that worth mentioning?


I use these...they worked better than superfeet for my feet

SOLE Ed Viesturs Signature Series Custom Footbeds - High Volume - REI.com


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

fr0z1k said:


> Luckily there is one shop that sells Superfeet insoles in my country, hopefully i'll get the time before my upcoming trip to go there.
> Any other companies that worth mentioning?


So the insoles I just bought are Sidas. Didn't know anything about them from before I bought them. Checked fit. Structure and build seem solid (more of a custom orthopedic style). Just see what your shop has. And yeah, bring your boots with you.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't expect insoles to necessarily solve all your problems. I have always had serious foot pain in tele boots, ice skates, snowboard boots, and others. If I take a break and massage my feet and let them settle down, I can go back out and ride all day. It's just plain weird. I think some of it may still be ill fitting gear, some of it is likely weak feet, some is perhaps just my lot in life. Nonetheless, start with trying to make sure you at least have the best fitting gear, which includes good insoles.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Don't expect insoles to necessarily solve all your problems. I have always had serious foot pain in tele boots, ice skates, snowboard boots, and others. If I take a break and massage my feet and let them settle down, I can go back out and ride all day. It's just plain weird. I think some of it may still be ill fitting gear, some of it is likely weak feet, some is perhaps just my lot in life. Nonetheless, start with trying to make sure you at least have the best fitting gear, which includes good insoles.


qft, my feet still hurt often, but I also get to a place in the season where they feel perfect. Usually have to retie the boot after the first hour. 

also so many small muscles in the foot you use to ride, if you don't get to use them often, they get sore and overworked everytime. I always notice on seasons or weeks when I ride alot that those muscles seem to get "in shape" and give me less trouble.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> qft, my feet still hurt often, but I also get to a place in the season where they feel perfect. Usually have to retie the boot after the first hour.
> 
> also so many small muscles in the foot you use to ride, if you don't get to use them often, they get sore and overworked everytime. I always notice on seasons or weeks when I ride alot that those muscles seem to get "in shape" and give me less trouble.


^true dat...op its foot conditioning....one thing that helps is staying hydrated and use compression sleeves on the calves to keep the circulation moving in the feet.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

something simple to try, don't tighten your boots as much, or if you have all BOA boots, maybe buy something that has traditional laces with a boa on the side. That's what I have found is the best for me, I hate double BOA boots. Currently riding K2 T1, love these boots.

Insoles however are a very good/necessary piece.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I would take your boots to a good boot fitter and have them look at your boots, footbeds and your feet. A lot of snowboard shops dont have good boot fitters, you may have to take them to a ski shop. Custom footbeds may help. I also dont crank the lower laces down much. Most of the support is from the ankle up for me.


----------



## psyire (Dec 9, 2015)

Most ppl said these things but I had the same issue. Solved it with newer boots that had 2 zone lacing/boas, autocant bindings, compression socks and moldable insoles. Comfort is everything and it was well worth it to feel good riding all day. Keep at it and you'll figure out the problem.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions.
I don't have a normal ski shop where i live, but i will be in France in 2 weeks, i'll try to go to a good boot fitter there.
I will also try and get insoles.


----------

